# gas BBQ rock ie lava rock



## boothyboy (Jul 24, 2009)

i was thinking about using lava rock the same type as you have in gas bbq to create a background etc would it cause any problems with the water chem or has anyone done it before


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

should be ok, check that it isn't treated with anything. You could also try landscape lavarock.


----------



## K20Z3 (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't see any problems with it at all.

If you decide to use the lava landscape rock, I know that you can get it in both a reddish color and a blackish color as well.


----------



## Gliven (May 5, 2007)

I used some for filter media from home depot but I also made sure there were no additives added to it been using it for about 6 months now with no issue so I don't see why you couldn't use it for a background.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2009)

i want to say that heard one time that lava rock will injure the fish. it has pretty sharp/jagged edges and points. i don't know for sure though.


----------



## Stickzula (Sep 14, 2007)

> i want to say that heard one time that lava rock will injure the fish. it has pretty sharp/jagged edges and points. i don't know for sure though.


 Depends on the fish. Usually it is only a hazard for clumsy fish and generally it has to be large pieces that are in the "swimming" area. It should be fine for most fish, especially as a BG.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

LOL! I think the rule of thumb is, if the lava rock is sharp enough you can cut your thumb on it, so can the fish! Although fish don't really have thumbs but what's a rule of thumb without some ambiguity.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

I used this same stuff to build a background and it was fine. Lots of rinsing but will not affect tank water. It is very sharp and I did end up with a fish or 2 with some battle scars.


----------



## bntbrl (Apr 23, 2009)

Does the lava rock make a good filter media? I thought about that before but never used it.


----------



## jb1234 (Apr 2, 2006)

I have read that it does not do to the fact that it clogs up quickly.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Mcdaphnia..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

jb1234 said:


> I have read that it does not do to the fact that it clogs up quickly.


 I'm using it now and it clogs no more often than other media, but it does backflush better. I can run water backwards through the filter for a few minutes and it's good for weeks or months depending on the bioload.


----------

